

How Do Marathons Affect Your Heart? - emontero1
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/30/phys-ed-how-do-marathons-affect-your-heart/

======
radu_floricica
This is a _perfect_ example of why I hesitate to click on a nytimes link.
Fascinating reading, with nothing useful coming for it and quite of bit of
damaging info. Now I have in my brain an association (very cleverly made,
because their writers _are_ good) between marathon running and heart disease.
And absolutely _no_ shred of new knowledge.

